
A whiteboard video making tool with 10,000+ drawings - raghavanr
https://www.animaker.com/whiteboard
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

